# Pt. Hughes SA weekend



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hi, just wanted to put it out there, im going to be at Pt hughes with the kayak on friday saturday and sunday next week.
probably targeting KG Whiting but whatever bites! :lol:


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm yet to debut my Tempo, so if the weather holds up, I may make the trip over very early on the Saturday morning and join you...


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

ill do my best for saturday morning too guys. what time you hitting the water?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

id love to be able to say early, but knowing my tendency to sleep in who knows, if you guys wanna choose a time ill be there


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i have also been put onto a spot on the other side of the cape, you can drive onto the beach there. apparently there are salmon snapper big KG eagle rays there, but i havenot scouted the area yet, so maybe a bit unpredictable?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

snapper? salmon? whiting? eagle rays? damn man, you can go get urself snapper salmon or whiting during the day then fight some eagles by night off the beach, what more could you wish for? Really wish i could make it over but my car's out of action and my parents will be using the ladcruiser, bugger bugger bugger. Make sure you tackle an eagle ray if you can, damn good fight if you ask me.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah, ill be takin my light game outfit (TLD20 spooled with 15kilo line on a Penn Mariner plus) but i honestly dont think ill be using it :lol: 
ive been trying for a shark or ray off Pt hughes for ages now and still havent got one


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I dont know how much experience u've had with sharking so if ur a pro please dont take this as an insult lol.

Whole squid mate, then chop up half a dozen (or more if u like throwing bait down the drain and having your potential catches fill up before they get to your bait) pillies and soak them in tuna oil then chuck em out as far as u can. After that just wait. Tommies can be good too, dont use pillies as bait though, useless imo. I reckon that would be your best bet, dunno if u get mulloway over there but if u do it could land u one of them aswell i imagine. oh and ALWAYS USE WIRE (i've learnt the hard way lol). That's just what works well for me, btw ballooning is a whole different kettle of fish!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

ive been sharkin for about 3 1/2 years now. What i tend to do before a big day out is to go to a fish market, grab a buch of buckets of left overs and mince it all. then i add tuna oil and sometimes ill freeze it, then you can throw out a frozen bucket with holes drilled or stabbed into it, and as it defrosts it will slowly create a very fine trail.

another way to do it without buggering your buckets, is to freeze a knotted rope into it, slide the frozen "chumsickle" out of the bucket and throw it in after tying it to the boat.

i also like to use tuna as bait, anything oily, like live slimy makeral


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

lol i see you have no problems with full on chumming of the water then lol. I get a bit paranoid down here in brighton, dont want to here about a white pointer taking some poor kid off the beach right where i've been dumping berley in lol. I've never tried tuna but havent had much luck with slimies, no idea why, everything just seems to love squid down this way, oh and salmon. Have you taken sharks and rays in a/your boat? Does everything go smoothly when they come up to the surface?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

sorry, i never chum when land-based or even close to the beach. i have taken a couple of rays, but havent been fortunate enough to get a sharkto the boat.

i am going to Pt hughes on the firday moening so ill scout around try to find whats going on lately, although last weekend we caught a bunch of whiting and squid in our boat


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm keen to make the trek, but the weather is looking a bit risky for such a drive. I'll wait to make a call on it on Thursday, but if it is not worth the effort, I might hit Seacliff / Marino instead at the absolute crack of dawn.

Hey L3GACY, has the water cleared up down there yet? It was very murky last time I looked a week or so ago.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

gotta go to a party in edithburgh on saturday wich pretty much writes of sunday as a recovery session. shame to go all that way and not get out for a fish, good luck anyway guys.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Crazy_Horse said:


> I'm keen to make the trek, but the weather is looking a bit risky for such a drive. I'll wait to make a call on it on Thursday, but if it is not worth the effort, I might hit Seacliff / Marino instead at the absolute crack of dawn.
> 
> Hey L3GACY, has the water cleared up down there yet? It was very murky last time I looked a week or so ago.


Water was nearly crystal today, i was able to distinguish different types of seaweeds sitting on the bottom, not preferct yet but good enough for me. No flathead at marino today but a couple big eagle rays (heading back tonight but fishing from land), snook not biting today, plenty of squid but i got out late just as they went off the bite so only got 6 bigguns.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Sorry fishnfreak. L3GACY's report has convinced me to give Marino a try Saturday morning instead provided that the weather holds up.

I'm definitely keen to give the Pt Hughes area a try at some stage though... maybe next time.

L3GACY - you keen to catch up for a fish? I'm thinking I want to be out on the water no later than 5.30am.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm with you crazy-horse, so long as you paddle with me to my brighton spot if we're not catching anything, lots of squid and no one seems to fish it, must all reckon its too close to shore or something, damn stinkboaters. Judging by seabreeze (which btw doesnt seem to be a great indicator of brighton but gives you a rough idea) conditions will be fairly good, sunday would be best though, if ur still keen for saturday it looks like i'll be heading out both days lol.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't think that Sunday is going to be any good for me unfortunately and it definitely looks the pick of the days. We'll wait for a more accurate weather report at the time before deciding on Saturday though. I'll happily paddle out to your Brighton spot - I'm keen to explore some new areas. Standby!!!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

good luck with that you two, post a report. I agree the weather is looking a little unpredictable at the moment, luckily i have the big boat too if it gets too hairy for the kayak.

L3GACY are you gonna take a heavy rod, cast some baits at some eagles?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

the only thing i got that would really do the job is my game gear and i dont want to take it on my yak, tethered or not an eagle ray will pull bloody hard and accidents happen. Might try my surf reel with a smaller snapper rod, would look like i'm a moron but it could do the job... maybe lol. We'll see, i dont think i'm confident enough yet anyway.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

send us a message next time your headed out to your secret brighton squid spot legacy. would love to check it out, even early during the week. 
cheers, leigh


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

lol its not very secret, i'll pm you approximate directions. I'm hoping to get out tomorrow, saturday and sunday (weather permitting) saturday will be a 5:30 start, tomorrow will be 7:30, sunday will probably about 6:30 - 7:00. Unfortunately it was too damn windy today, as u can tell i'm trying to go out as often as i can, i love this kayak fishing concept lol.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

looking out my window im seeing no wind at the moment, i am so hopeful it is going to be ok, My Dad offered to act as the mothership for my kayak, and take me out to some reefs, but i dunno yet, depends on the weather


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm only going to get out once this weekend, and I'm not holding my breath for Saturday. Therefore, I'm putting all my eggs in one basket and heading out mid afternoon on Sunday at Seacliff when the forecast is looking ideal and fishing into the evening. Unfortunately I have a few things on Sunday morning. I'll start another thread because this one has gone in too many directions...


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Hiya Fishnfreak

im gonna go out on a limb and get to Pt Hughes saturday morning, and then brighton sunday arvo.

what time you wanna hit it saturday? im easy whenever eh! would prefer morning sometime, but a mothership trip would be kewl too :twisted: 8) :wink:

note: if i get up and its shitty weather on seabreeze *and *BOM *and *my place, im not going! im grumpy enough in the morning (according to the missus anyway)


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

well at the moment it is 2.5m swell on 2.5m seas. So i am going to wait it out before leaving, maybe it'll clear up a bit


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

hehehe looks like i might rescind my acceptance of the offer at this stage mate! ill revise it again tonight and post up a decision, but at this stage im unlikely. none of the gods (BOM, seabreeze) are giving good signs for tomorrow morning unfortunately.

but, ill wait and see til tonight. fingers crossed. i'd like to get to some deeper water than adelaides 30' mark!!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

ill will be leaving today, so sorry i wont be able to be online till i get back, but if you are going to come, send a message on 0434577919,
cheers Rob


----------

